# White glass lady’s head. Any idea what this is from?



## Momof2cars (Aug 27, 2021)

*Found this in an old home site spot. I find old whiskey jug parts and all colors of glass bottle pieces.  Bull dozer got there first which broke everything I’ve found.  Does anyone know what this lady goes on??*


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 27, 2021)

It goes on an antique doll.  The shoulders are broken away.  It's likely porcelain, not milk glass.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 27, 2021)

Some call them Frozen Charlottes. Named so because the arms and legs do not move, thus frozen. Not sure why Charlotte. Most importantly, welcome to the site Momof2cars.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 28, 2021)

Could definitely be a Frozen Charlotte.  Momof2cars-is the head hollow or solid?  If solid, then it was likely a Frozen Charlotte.  If hollow, part of a jointed doll.


----------



## kirstiscott (Sep 1, 2021)

Fun find! You can read "The Tale of Frozen Charlotte" here: https://www.beachcombingmagazine.com/blogs/news/the-tale-of-frozen-charlotte. Small "penny dolls" and other small porcelain dolls are often called Frozen Charlotte dolls, though they were not called that until the mid-20th century.


----------

